# Thabazimbi hunt



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

A friend and I went out to our ranch for two days this week. 

I passed up on a few warthog and some impala, I'm really after a zebra on our ranch so will see what the season holds. I also have a trip planned to Natal so I was willing to pass up a few animals.

I put my friend in one of the elevated hides on the farm and on the first day he shot this warthog sow at 19 metres










His Jack Russels first tracking job:thumbs_up










The second day he shot this old mature kudu bull at 23 metres from the same blind. He is extremely happy with him. Although he didnt measure so much, its an old mature animal that any hunter can be proud of!



















We had an awesome time, there really is nothing better than being out in the bush with your best friends and family.


----------



## StickFlicker AZ (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations on a successful hunt. Unfortunately, I can't see your photos because you've hosted your photos on another site (and my IP blocks them). In what Province do you live/hunt? Any idea how wet this year has been in the Limpopo? It seems like every year I choose to go they have above average amounts of rain.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats. 
Glen


----------



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

StickFlicker AZ said:


> Congratulations on a successful hunt. Unfortunately, I can't see your photos because you've hosted your photos on another site (and my IP blocks them). In what Province do you live/hunt? Any idea how wet this year has been in the Limpopo? It seems like every year I choose to go they have above average amounts of rain.


Sorry, they on photobucket, to big to load normally. I'll post the direct links: 
http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt314/davidhein/IMG_0123.jpg
http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt314/davidhein/IMG_0087.jpg

We are in Limpopo, this year is extremely dry, we are probably going to run into some trouble, the condition of the veld is already diminishing real bad. Probably very good for bowhunters, the hides this year should really be busy!


----------



## StickFlicker AZ (May 19, 2008)

David, that's great news for us. Thanks for the update.


----------



## coaster500 (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful animals... that Kudu is a stud


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Very nice!


----------

